# Draw weight for indoor and outdoors. Senior class



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I haven't shot anything over 50# in quite some time. Today's bow and arrow combinations generate quite enough speed at lower poundage to shoot just about any venue.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

NFAA and Senior. That's them young geezers, I think 

Up to I was 60 I used 57 to 62 pounds for everything and did okay. From 2010 to date I use 55 pounds. 66 and coming up on 67 the bow I've ordered for this year is to max out at 50 pounds. I've got arrows that will give decent speed for ASA events and the new bow has enough draw weight range I go dip as low as 40 or so pounds.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

For me, 47-52lbs indoor, 55lbs outdoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm perennially stuck at the 32 to 35# mark, though my bows go up to a max of 40# which is probably the highest I'll go in this life. Indoors I'm shooting #32 but I'm not competitive this year and am not too worried about my score right now. I'm keeping them in the gold tho. I'll be shooting 35# outdoors this year...
I'm shooting BHFS this year but may go to freestyle next year depending on how I do this year. But I think my poundages will still remain under 40# for a while yet.

DM


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Rick! said:


> For me, 47-52lbs indoor, 55lbs outdoors.


I should have noted that I don't have any physical limitations, age 56.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I shoot around 40# or a little less for indoor games and bring it up to 45# for NFAA field. I have no difficulty getting the distance or trajectory I'm looking for if I build my arrows correctly.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Rick! said:


> I should have noted that I don't have any physical limitations, age 56.


Same here but 57.

I shoot around 60-62#peak for everything. Just my experience, I haven't found that peak draw weight is incredibly relevant. It has little to do with the actual "shot." Again, my experience only.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Lazarus said:


> I haven't found that peak draw weight is incredibly relevant. It has little to do with the actual "shot."


^^^ This!!


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Agree with the others. Even at a measly 40# my PSE is scary, especially with my GT ultralights and ACEs for outdoors. 50 meters is hardly any problem even at 30#, though I start to have a disadvantage in the wind. Very light holding weight at 75% letoff is maybe a little bit of a disadvantage also (but that's fixable with a higher letoff). Otherwise, I see no reason to smash my upper body up with 50# + shoulder-crusher bows... It makes no sense to me at all. For hunting maybe that'd be a different story, but for killing paper, I don't see it 

DM


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

After two shoulder surgeries, I go no higher than 45#. At that weight, I don't have any problems getting the range I need. Right now I am shooting 40# for indoor.


----------



## Schutzhund (Jul 6, 2015)

Age 61, shooting 45lbs. indoors and out.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

At 65, I just went from 55# to 42#. It's a lot more fun shooting the lighter DW and I'm scoring better.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I get to shoot Seniors division next year. Cant Wait. If I can stay in the mid to high 50x count BHFS I think I can get a cup.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry - 52 pounds indoor. 58 - 60 outdoor.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

56-59# for both indoor and outdoor


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

52 years old and shoot 57-58 for both, I agree with Laz that peak weight has very little to do with anything, to me its all about finding a holding weight that aims the best and works with your shot. That said (and I'm sure you will all think I'm nuts now) I set my bows up to hold 22-23lbs when I drop below 20# my aim is all over the target.


----------



## johes (Jan 16, 2016)

Soooo glad I read this thread. I bought my first bow in 20 yrs about three weeks ago. I'm 66 and only 155 lbs. It was a 60# bow set at about 42#. It was all I could do to shoot 12 arrows. My old male ego was taking a lick. I swallowed my pride and had it set at 40# and all's good. Shooting 24-30 arrows now no problem. Hard to believe 2# would make that much difference. Maybe those previously unused muscles are getting a little stronger too.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

johes said:


> Hard to believe 2# would make that much difference. Maybe those previously unused muscles are getting a little stronger too.


Just starting back after a 20 year break, it was a combination of DW and HW that were making it difficult for you. When you dropped the DW 2#, you may have dropped the holding weight 3-4# which is what provided a more stable foundation for you. You should slowly work on building your strength back up to manage higher holding weights. 

Same will be true if/when you start to add stabilizer weights to your new rig....


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

63 yo, and I only know that mine is going down some. Rounded up a nice 50 lb Podium tonight, but still taking it on faith that I will be able to shoot it around 46-48 pounds (with as much holding weight as cam and strings will allow) for both indoor and outdoor after my bow shoulder heals (cuff and 2 gnormous spurs). My 60 lb bows are going on the block and probably won't return for the duration.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

montigre said:


> Just starting back after a 20 year break, it was a combination of DW and HW that were making it difficult for you. When you dropped the DW 2#, you may have dropped the holding weight 3-4# which is what provided a more stable foundation for you. You should slowly work on building your strength back up to manage higher holding weights.
> 
> Same will be true if/when you start to add stabilizer weights to your new rig....


I think your math is off a bit, it would lower the holding weight more like a half pound
42# x .25 (75% letoff) = 10.5#
40# x .25 = 10#


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

63 and still post high 890s in 900 round, and clean my share of Vegas faces. I still shoot a brand new Hyperedge at 62#. I have no issues with the 90 arrow rounds and getting tired. I do still lift weights three times a week, and have been blessed to keep my muscle mass. 
I didn't have any success dropping down in weight. I have tried, but my scores suffer, my pin moves more. To me, going down in weight was overrated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

oldpro888 said:


> 63 and still post high 890s in 900 round, and clean my share of Vegas faces. I still shoot a brand new Hyperedge at 62#. I have no issues with the 90 arrow rounds and getting tired. I do still lift weights three times a week, and have been blessed to keep my muscle mass.
> I didn't have any success dropping down in weight. I have tried, but my scores suffer, my pin moves more. To me, going down in weight was overrated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm interested. What is your holding weight with the Hyperedge? Did you do anything to bump up the holding weight?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

No. It has 75% let off, just set it up but don't remember what it was. (63 year old mind). The Hyperedge is so solid, dead in hand, solid stop back wall, it feels like 10#s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

oldpro888 said:


> No. It has 75% let off, just set it up but don't remember what it was. (63 year old mind). The Hyperedge is so solid, dead in hand, solid stop back wall, it feels like 10#s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, pro. That's a bow I'm still interested in.


----------



## AdamDidier (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for this info, everyone. I've been wondering the same, although I have some years before I gain "seniority." I appreciate your perspective.


----------



## J_Martin1993 (1 mo ago)

I’m planning on shooting 60# for my indoor setup.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

For barebow recurve out to 60 yards, I shoot 36#. Doesn't matter indoors or out.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

who you calling old there sonnie 

age 58 shooting 48lbs indoor and out


----------

